# Mountain biking in Ireland?



## ekoostick (Oct 7, 2004)

Hey everyone, I am traveling to Ireland in August and wanted to bring my mountain bike. Are there any trails that are worth bringing the bike? I will be flying and staying in Dublin. I will be there for about a month.

Also does anyone know if Aer Lingus charges you to bring a bike on the plane?


----------



## jeff p. (Apr 16, 2007)

I am planning on being in ireland for a couple of weeks in the end of august and i too am looking for somewhere to ride and somewhere to rent a bike (it is not worth it to me to bring the rig for the one ride that i will be able to do). ill be subscribing to this thread hoping someone responds.
Jeff


----------



## ekoostick (Oct 7, 2004)

Jeff, thanks for posting but I don't think that ANYONE rides in Ireland. I think I can bring my bike via Aer Lingus for free but I am not sure it is worth it. But after watching Hans and Peaty rip it up, I think I may change my mind!


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

there are a hell of alot of riders in ireland. fast too. and a pretty huge amount in the dublin/wicklow area. aer lingus does not charge for a bike. i flew over last april, and brought my bike with me while i drove the perimiter(kind of) of the island. check out

http://mtbireland.com/news.php -the riders here were a huge help in planning my trip.
http://www.mtbrider.com/mtbr/index.php? -mostly northern ireland
http://www.madmtb.com/ dublin area mtb association
http://epicmtb.com/index.php


----------



## ekoostick (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks Sean! I am contemplating bringing a touring bike and riding the permimeter. How long did it take you and would you consider it a worthwhile time?


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

i drove the perimeter, stopping in several places to go mtb'ing. i really wouldn't want to go touring there. i've ridden across the us, and have well over 5,000 touring miles under me and more than 5 years experience working as a bike messenger in nyc and philly, but the more scenic roads and drivers over there, especially when tourist season kicks up, scare the sh!t out of me. very narrow, very twisty, with 5ft stone walls on either side of the road, with people driving very fast. there are signs as you enter each county, big signs, telling how many people have been killed on that county's roads in the previous few years. for several of the county's, the number was well over 100. people do ride bikes on the roads there, but i would be really hesitant to.

check out http://www.crazyguyonabike.com for some road tours of ireland.


----------



## jeff p. (Apr 16, 2007)

I wish i was there to ride, i would totally bring mine and hook up. Unfortunately i am there with family and can probably only sneak away for a day making it not worth it to bring the rig. 
Jeff


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

i emailed a couple places about trails and bike rentals and basically got nowhere. somebody wanted to show me the trails personally for around 200 bucks. F that. I'll just go for a run or hope the hotel has a stationary when I go over there next week.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

i emailed a couple places about trails and bike rentals and basically got nowhere. somebody wanted to show me the trails personally for around 200 bucks. F that. I'll just go for a run or hope the hotel has a stationary when I go over there next week.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

i really wouldn't expect bike rentals. at least not mtb. the sport is still like it was in the us in the 80's as far as land access goes. i.e: most of the riding is technically illegal. it's a very big "technically" though, and i was never questioned by anyone, or even recieved a dirty look. 

noone offered to show me around for money, but loads of people offered to show me around for free, and take me out drinking after the rides, and offer me a place to crash. mtbireland.com is seriously the place to go.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

I was specifically emailing around to find a decent bike to ride while im there. I believe the guy was a part of some "bike tour" orginization. Unfortunately, I cant transpot my bike across the pond.


----------



## heyitsdaver (May 24, 2005)

i'm heading over there mid-may and looking for some mountain bike riding as well. i will be renting a touring bike to go from galway to limerick. this place does full susp mtb rentals for 55euro/day (hardtail for 40/day). i made a thread here that you might want to follow.

what i'm really looking for now is a one-way touring/road bike rental in either direction. (galway to limerick or limerick to galway)

following ireland i will be doing the same thing in switzerland.


----------



## hollisimo (Jul 25, 2006)

I can assure you there's a thriving & growing scene here in Ireland. But it's not something we export as a tourist attraction so there's little or no infrastructure to support mtb tourists like bike hire or guiding. Infact, even waymarked mtb trails are bit of a rarity. 

But don't let that put you off! There's some great great singletrack- some of which is highly technical & may well test all of your bike handling skills and nerve, and some of which is smooth, swooping, exceptionally fast twisty stuff that will have you whooping with joy and make you quickly forget that guinness hangover from the previous night. 

I'd recommend using Dublin as a base, enough trails within an hour of the city to keep you occupied for a week or more, as the Wiclow/Dubln mountains are on our doorstep. Balinastoe, Djouce woods, Leadmines, Kindlestown & 3 rock are the famous ones but there's others. And there's also other great options if you're traveling around the country, Gortin Glen in County Tyrone, Moneyscap in Co. Down. There's also an extensive trail system in Ballyhoura in Limerick. You could easily spend a month enjoying yourself, as well as taking in the other sights.

I'd be delighted to show anybody around the Dublin/Wicklow area, feel free to PM me before you come. The local clubs may be reluctant to take you out due to insurance, but if you ask nicely individual groups of riders will normally be happy to bring you round a trail. We can probably organize some sort of a bike too if you can't bring one.

Bike touring is popular enough & easily arranged but I think most people are shocked when they realise how busy & unforgiving our roads are for bikers, not at all like the image we like to project of deserted roads running through green fields with wandering sheep looking like they've never seen a car before. Oh, and this country is expensive. Mega expensive. Fortunately Chain Reaction is based here in Northern Ireland, so bike bits aren't as costly as they might otherwise be 

Heyitsdaver, make sure you check out Ballyhoura in Limerick when you're there. Have fun !


----------



## nestorlinks (Jan 2, 2007)

Don't mean to revive an old thread, but was just wondering if anyone had found any more information about this? Just found out I'm going to be in Galway for a few days this weekend on business and will have Monday to site see.

From what I've found online and after talking to one of the guys from xct1, the closest trails look like Connemara (mtb trails just recently opened), but I cannot find more than an older hybrid bike to rent.

Ballyhoura looks like a lot of fun. It is a 2 hour drive and I can rent from xct1, but I'm not sure I'll be able to get a car yet.

I only have a day but I'd hate to pass on some good riding.


----------



## hollisimo (Jul 25, 2006)

Get in-touch with http://www.westcoastwheelers.com/, a local club there who will be best able to advise you on bike hire and such. The trail centre you mention in Connemara has pretty tame riding but great scenery. Hope you enjoy your stay.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bull_D (Apr 9, 2008)

i was in dublin last week and talked to some of the guys at cyclelogical....alan. great guys. they suggested going to epicmtb.com and looking up "byrner". there are supposed to be some great places to ride, but most not overly advertised. i will be tracking it down in the future, as well as scotland and wales. also they recommended this website.....http://www.coillteoutdoors.ie/


----------



## dunnerorg (May 3, 2008)

There is good trail information available on http://www.mountainbiking.ie They also have a forum where you could post your questions.


----------



## jeff p. (Apr 16, 2007)

I actually hooked up with some folks from mbcc.ie that i can hopefully ride with down in cork. I will be staying in mullingar for the bolk of the time, is there anything near there to ride? Doesn't necessarly have to be top notch riding as i wouldn't mind bringin the woman along. 7 days and counting, i am stoked out of my mind.


----------



## dunnerorg (May 3, 2008)

*The low down on mountain biking in Ireland*

Hello Gentlemen, The situation regarding mountain biking in Ireland is as follows. Mountain biking is very popular here but it is actually prohibited on most mountains and forests. Most mountain bikers completely ignore this and just ride regardless. There are a few purpose built trails though.
(1) Ballinastoe County Wicklow.
(2) Ballyhoura County Cork / Limerick border.
(3) Derroura County Galway.
(4) Portumna County Galway.
The most established unofficial trails are in the Dublin / Wicklow mountains Wicklow is a particularly beautiful place to ride. But you would need to hook up with a Dublin club to find them.
If I were coming over from the States, Ballyhoura would be my first stop. Nice views, good trails, particularly 'The Mountrussell Loop' and there are four other trails to ride there too.
From there head to Derroura Co. Galway, Takes about 3hrs to get there by car. Miles of north-shore here and some great views of the Galway Lakes. 
But don't leave without a visit to Djouce Woods on the edge of Powerscourt Co. Wicklow and Ballinastoe just five miles from there.
These are all reviewed by me on my site http://www.mountainbiking.ie
Hope you enjoy your stay in Ireland feel free to pm if you need more info.
Regards - Daragh


----------



## hollisimo (Jul 25, 2006)

Some other useful websites for potential visitors:

Waymarked trail info:
http://www.coillteoutdoors.ie/

Local clubs with online forums for mainly Dublin / Wicklow (East coast) areas:
www.epicmtb.com
www.madmtb.com
www.mtbireland.com

Southwest areas:
http://mbcc.ie/forum/
www.021racing.com
http://www.csn.ul.ie/~mtbclub/phpBB2/index.php

Online forums covering Northern Ireland areas:
www.mtbrider.com

Oh, and slight amendment to dunnerorg's otherwise good advice above: There's no north shore in the Derroura trail system, sorry to disappoint you hardcore freeriders! If you're bringing a big bike and looking to huck it, best to get intouch with someone on the the irishdh.com or mtbrider.com forums.


----------



## Rustymtb (Aug 21, 2008)

*North shore*

Hi Folks,

Just to fill you in . . . Derroura trail outside Oughterard has an extensive amount of what I thought was called "North Shore" or "Board walk", wooden constructed paths of narrow boards covering marsh/rivers/gullies or obsicles.

In fact I would say it has the longest amount of it in the Republic of Ireland. I took a few pictures and videos when I was there recently. The north shore has not got drop off's or any major jumps, but there is loads of it.

Example of north shore in Derroura
http://www.mountainbiking.ie/index.php/gallery/photo.html

Rusty


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

You might also find it interesting and most certainly enjoyable to take a trip into wales if you get time.

Some awesome riding there - especially at Afan forest park (Afan/Glyncorrwg trail centres).


----------



## Rustymtb (Aug 21, 2008)

*MTB in Wales*

Hiya EnglishT,

I'm heading over on a research trip and take a few spins in Wales in September, any more suggestions welcome, I will be starting in Anglesea, do you know of any there?

Rusty


----------



## dunnerorg (May 3, 2008)

Would anyone like to define North Shore? Perhaps you missed the last section of single track when you were there hollisimo?


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

Rustymtb said:


> Hiya EnglishT,
> 
> I'm heading over on a research trip and take a few spins in Wales in September, any more suggestions welcome, I will be starting in Anglesea, do you know of any there?
> 
> Rusty


When in Wales, you must do Afan (Whites level, The Wall, Skyline - especially skyline), if you have more time theres other places worth riding (Coed y brenin, Llandegla, Cwmcarn etc).


----------



## Rustymtb (Aug 21, 2008)

*mountainbiking in wales*

Hiya, was looking at this site, very good indeed.

http://www.mbwales.com/


----------



## bikeman2 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Mountain bike hire*

still Looking for mountain bikes for hire in the west of ireland?
or want to try out Derroura Mountain bike Trail in Oughterard .
contact www.bikehireireland.com or Mountain Trail Bike shop, Galway.
We use Merida Mountain Bikes for our mountain bike hire fleet.
& we include free as part of our hire deal a cycle helmet & car rack.


----------



## homeballinastoe (May 2, 2010)

ok someone said there are no tracks in ireland 
well heres a list especialy just for you
ballinastoe
co.wicklow
derroura
co.galway
ballyhoura
cork/limrick
ticknock
dublin
oughterard
co.galway
djouce
co.wicklow
theres some wich are 20-30 mins from my house
and we have loads of big eg m50,m11,
and there have been loads of great irish cycleists eg:stephen roache
sean kelly
now hope you injoyed reading it and you come to ireland and see our amazing dh/mtb tracks





enjoy:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dcdman67 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hollisimo or homeballinastoe,

I just moved out to Dublin and will be here for a year. I live in Dublin 4 but do not have a car. I am interested in riding out here and would like some riding buddies if you have some spare time. Let me know.

Thanks,
Dan
[email protected]


----------



## Bull_D (Apr 9, 2008)

dcdman67,
i am in town on and off with work. not a local, but have ridden ballyhoura and ballinastoe some, just got back from a quick run over to start trying out the 7 stanes in scotland. you can PM me and i will see when i am around. just brought my mtb over from the states, also game for roadie


----------

